# Update



## Too good to be true (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi guys,Wanted to put out an update and get some thoughts from ppl who have gone through, or are going through, this stuff.I'm currently on Day 34 of Mike's tapes. So far I haven't noticed any change, except for the fact that they help me fall asleep. Obviously it leads to discouragement, particularly given the intitial excitment you feel toward every new thing you try, and the thought keeps arising that this is just another one of those. However, I know its a gradual process, and it needs time, and I'm not even half way through yet, so no need to write it off.One thing I wanted to get people's thoughts on is the link between thoughts and physical well being...which is clearly what the tapes address. Specifcally, I got to thinking today. Usually I'm bloated like a balloon at the end of every day, and when I wake up the next morning my stomach is down significantly from where it was the night before...at least before I put food in my stomach. Anyway, last night I went to bed with things on my mind. Nothing major...just some stuff I hadn't dealt with with my girlfriend that was playing on my mind. This morning I woke up and my stomach was clearly noticeably more bloated than it usually is in the morning. I couldn't help but think of how my thoughts could potentially be causing much turmoil.Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yeah, IBS is a brain-gut disorder - thoughts contribute to the condition, but more specifically, the subconscious mind and the body are so interlinked that we arent even aware of this most of the time. You are only a month into the program, so it is early, but the fact that the sessions help you sleep is an encouraging thing, and usually signifies that you have a good potential to have progress. It took me three rounds before I saw real benefit to my IBS, so you may do way better than I did - most people do! IBS is one of those conditions that gets better, then a bit of a relapse, then better for a longer period, then a bit of a less of a relapse, and so forth - not always a straight line better - but a gradual process of less periods of IBS, and shorter periods of IBS when they do happen. Be patient with yourself, and know that you can do this - many folks have done it before you, and there is no reason why you cant too!!!We are all here to help - just take it one day at a time, and if you need to talk to someone about your progress, there is free support at 877-898-2539 if you run into any snags - and dont try to analyze everything - I did that (still do sometimes) and actually held up my progress - just let it happen, and don't worry to much about the time it takes, etc.You can do it!! All the best to ya!


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

I recently finished my first round. I do not want to go another round. I prefer to listen to the sessions I liked. When listening to the tapes again do we have to follow the mike's schedule?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Nope - not at all - as it says in the booklet, after completion you can listen to your favorite sessions as desired in any order you wish! If at some point you do wish to do the schedule again, you would need to allow some time between listenings anyway - also in the booklet. Hope you are doing better. Take care.


----------

